# Girls and Motorcycles:  Need Help



## ASCSurveyor (Aug 20, 2011)

Not sure if I ever posted up the photos from the photoshoot I did with a friend back in May.  I was happy with the results, despite me having amateur equipment and skills.  But more importantly, she was _really_ happy with the photos.





































Anyway, more to the point... we plan on doing another shoot this fall, only using my motorbike as a "prop", and probably changing her outfit to suit it.  I was thinking jeans, tank-top or t-shirt, bandana, boots, gloves, etc.  Something to go with this:






The problem I'm having, is that I can't seem to find many "examples" of good shots of girls and motorcycles, outside of the overdone "bikini-clad top-heavy girl with chromed-out chopper".  

Ideas?  :-/


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2011)

Jeans, tank-top, bandanna, all say, "Chromed out chopper" to me.  A bike like yours is begging for her astride the bike in a bright leather racing suit, far hand on the grip, helmet on her knee, that sort of thing.


----------



## halestorm (Aug 20, 2011)

#'s 5 and 7 do it for me the others have various issues that i dont like but theres too many photos for me to critique properly right now


----------



## ASCSurveyor (Aug 21, 2011)

halestorm said:


> #'s 5 and 7 do it for me the others have various issues that i dont like but theres too many photos for me to critique properly right now



No problem.

How about reading the text and understanding what the post was about?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 1, 2011)

do you have a model in mind for this shoot with the motorcycle?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's an example pic that excludes the gstring and hardly-ableson biker chic look/ credit to Motorcycle USA.


----------



## RichardsKitten (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe this will help? Once you get past the ugly, overdone, and seriously WTF? 

Trails of tears biker rally - Google Search


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 2, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Jeans, tank-top, bandanna, all say, "Chromed out chopper" to me.  A bike like yours is begging for her astride the bike in a bright leather racing suit, far hand on the grip, helmet on her knee, that sort of thing.


I agree.

Or maybe you could go with a mechanic theme.  She should wear (or partially wear) coveralls or overalls, a bit of grease on her cheek, wrench in hand etc.


----------



## y75stingray (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a bad ass Ducatti, hows about telling us a bit about it?


----------



## ASCSurveyor (Sep 5, 2011)

DiskoJoe said:


> do you have a model in mind for this shoot with the motorcycle?










RichardsKitten said:


> Maybe this will help? Once you get past the ugly, overdone, and seriously WTF?
> 
> Trails of tears biker rally - Google Search



That's a great site... but there's not really anything there like what I'm asking for.    Or maybe I haven't found it yet.



Big Mike said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Jeans, tank-top, bandanna, all say, "Chromed out chopper" to me. A bike like yours is begging for her astride the bike in a bright leather racing suit, far hand on the grip, helmet on her knee, that sort of thing.
> ...



That's a good idea.  I'll see if she has an outfit like that.  She actually rides, which helps with this a bit.  So she has full leathers, helmet, boots, gloves, etc.  But I'll definitely look into the "grease monkey" look.  ;D



y75stingray said:


> That is a bad ass Ducatti, hows about telling us a bit about it?



2009 Ducati Sport 1000 (bip)
21,000+ miles and counting
Paul Smart clipons
Speedymoto belt covers
Racetech springs (.95)
Termignoni silencers
Michelin Pilot Powers

I plan on doing a bit more to it this winter, maybe.  Ducshop airbox conversion, maybe some Rizoma bits, look into moving the battery and RR as well as some hangers for the silencers so I can switch rearsets.

It's a blast to ride.  Suspension isn't great, and I think the last dyno pull I had was something like 86hp and 69lb/ft of torque.  Certainly not anything to brag about.  But it's stupid fun.  Here's a couple videos I've done from past trips.

Blue Ridge Parkway Ride





Afternoon Commute





Deals Gap 2011


----------



## y75stingray (Sep 8, 2011)

That's pretty sweet I may have to invest in one. I had a 72 honda cb750 that I restored and turned into a cafe racer, loved it! i need another one.


----------

